# Bioshock 1 Problem, Bitte um Hilfe!



## sweezy1989 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Liebe Forengemeinde,

nach langen suchen und durchstöbern des internets ohne Erfolg wende ich mich nun an euch... Ich habe mir gestern Bioshock 1 angeschafft da ich gerne mit der Spielreihe endlich mal anfangen würde. Alles schön und gut...

Nun wollte ich es heute installieren und was ist? Scheiße -.- Nach der installation verlangt man von mir einen ?Freischaltecode?? Wobei ich aber nur einen Productkey besitze und dieser allerdings nicht der Freischaltecode zu sein scheint da er nicht Funktioniert

Copy Seite 1:

Diese Software muss vor der Benutzung aktiviert werden. Dazu wird eine SERIENNUMMER benötigt. Wenn sie bereits eine Seriennummer erhalten haben, klicken sie auf WEITER um fortzufahren. Falls sie noch keine Seriennummer erhalten haben, kontaktieren sie den Verleger dieser Software.

Copy Seite 2:

Die Online-Aktivierung kann nicht durchgeführt werden. Kontaktieren Sie den Softwarehersteller um einen Freischaltcode zu erhalten.

Dazu benötigen Sie folgende Informationen:
- Ihren Registrierungscode
- Den unten abgebildeten Anfragecode

Danach bitte kontaktieren Sie bla bla bla, um den Freischaltcode zu bekommen.

Was soll ich tun? Ich bin am verzweifeln.. Habe schon alles probiert.. Das Spiel Offline zu Installieren aber da tut sich garnichts.. Kann ich diese Aktivierung irgendwie umgehen? Oder ist es generelle verarsche wenn man mal als ehrlicher Kunde ein Spiel kauft das nicht spielen zu können?
Solchein Problem wie jetzt bei Bioshock hatte ich nochnie bei einem Spiel -.-

Hatte jemand das selbe Problem?

Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe!

PS: Mein PC läuft mit Windows 7, hatte es gerade mal an den Windows Vista PC meiner Freundin probiert und dort kann ich sofort die Seriennummer eingeben! Ist es ein Problem mit Windows 7?


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2013)

sweezy1989 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Forengemeinde,...


 
Hallo! 

Viell3icht stimmt was mit deinen Netzwerk Einstellungen nicht, dass du nicht aktivieren kannst, weil keine INet Verbindung besteht. Ansonsten was ist das Problem, beim Telefon Support kurz durchklingeln und sagen hallo folgendes Problem...?? 

Nein die Online Aktivierung kann nicht umgangen werden, weil Teile des Spiels erst nach der Aktivierung downgeloaded werden. Hast du Windows 7 64bit oder 32bit?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Das Spiel ist leider sehr bockig, was Windows 7 und Windows 8 betrifft. Empfehlenswert wäre daher die Installation und den Start des Spieles im Kompatibilitätsmodus (z.B. Windows Vista) zu tätigen und "als Administrator" auszuführen.

Ansonsten: Ist das Spiel schon in der aktuellsten Version? Falls nicht, kann man hier z.B. den Patch 1.1 laden.


----------



## sweezy1989 (7. Mai 2013)

Also, habe alles probiert.. allerdings ohne erfolg. E-Mail an Securom und Green Pepper geschrieben ohne erfolg. Und eine 0900 Hotline anzurufen ist mir dann letzendlich zu teuer 

@Shadow_Man evtl noch eine Idee?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2013)

sweezy1989 schrieb:


> Also, habe alles probiert.. allerdings ohne erfolg. E-Mail an Securom und Green Pepper geschrieben ohne erfolg. Und eine 0900 Hotline anzurufen ist mir dann letzendlich zu teuer
> 
> @Shadow_Man evtl noch eine Idee?


 
Auf der Securom Seite werden ja auch ein paar Möglichkeiten beschrieben: https://support.securom.com/pop_bioshock.html
Das auch schon mal gelesen und ausprobiert?


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Mai 2013)

Was du evtl. machen kannst, wenn es auf dem Rechner deiner Schwester geht, installiere und aktiviere es dort, dann kopierst du den ganzen Bioshock Ordner auf nen USB Stick und kopierst ihn in deinen Bioshock ordner (Dateien überschreiben) dann hast du eigentlich auch die Daten die durch die Aktivierung auf dem PC gespeichert/heruntergeladen  werden. Vielleicht läuft es ja dann bei dir.


----------

